# Is there a list/chart that documents which Tivo apps support 4K and HDR?



## SteveTV (Feb 26, 2019)

Title says it all. I've yet to upgrade my Netflix plan / receiver because I know the app does not support HDR last I can find. Figured this thread may serve as a nice one-stop shop status thread if anyone can speak to Amazon, Vudu, Plex, etc. (Hulu doesn't really do 4K content, iirc).


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I've only come across one app (Vudu) that supports both 4k and HDR. There may be others but I didn't find it on Netflix and Prime.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

There *should* be by now, but I'm not aware of one. Sure would be handy ... though I can understand why TiVo wouldn't want to publish it, themselves.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd strongly consider spending fifty bucks on a Roku or FireTV rather than waiting for Tivo to upgrade its apps (or the providers to update their Tivo apps).


----------



## SteveTV (Feb 26, 2019)

The problem with Roku/FireTV is that I'm trying to just have one freaking box, that's the whole point of a Tivo :-/. I don't want to have to switch inputs all the time. Then I need an extra couple of remotes, etc. Tivo's been great for handling my cable and my streaming needs.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

With the Harmony remotes I have it's a simple thing to switch from one set of devices or inputs to another. It's so that it's so simple now that I don't even notice.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, Tivo is completely worthless as far as app support goes. It's inexcusable that these were sold as all-in-one streaming devices and yet YEARS later we still don't have HDR support on Netflix and Amazon at the very least. I mean, game consoles that came out around the same time as the Bolt have had it the whole time. I really sick of having to use my console every time I want to stream something in 4K. Why even bother having the Tivo? Comcast is even going to beat Tivo to HDR with their new little streaming box.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

SteveTV said:


> The problem with Roku/FireTV is that I'm trying to just have one freaking box, that's the whole point of a Tivo :-/. I don't want to have to switch inputs all the time. Then I need an extra couple of remotes, etc. Tivo's been great for handling my cable and my streaming needs.


Tivo doesn't really do this adequately so if that's "the point" for you of having a Tivo, you're out of luck.

There was a time ten years ago when there weren't a lot of streaming options for playing on your TV, so it was worth dealing with Tivo's weak apps. But today? Just buy a second device.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fyodor said:


> Just buy a second device


... if you're not satisfied with the apps available for TiVo.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Right! I'm not trying to show up and crap all over people's preferences. I like my Tivo as a DVR, and there are a lot of people that aren't particularly picky about their Netflix/amazon experience.

I'm also not trying to tell people to shut up and stop whining-the Internet is for whining, even more than it's for p*rn. But it just seems like a lot of folks waste a lot of time and energy on their built-in Tivo apps and I feel the need to float that there are a lot of easy and cheap alternatives that'll give you a better experience and wider range of apps/


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I was fine with it until I went to 4K. As a 4K all-in-one streaming device, which the Bolt was certainly advertised to be, it is woefully inadequate. Right now its only app with HDR support is Vudu, and only HDR10 AFAIK. 

But yeah, I can use the 4K streaming apps on my TV or Xbox and get full HDR support (including Dolby Vision), it's just less convenient than simply hitting a button or two on my Tivo remote. I have to grab a different remote or power on my xbox, etc...


----------

